# Where to buy Speaker Cable Harness - 1/4" to speaker clips



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Can anyone direct me to a place that sells a speaker cable harness - 1/4" to speaker clips? I'd rather avoid bringing out my soldering iron and making a mess lol. Besides after I source all the parts i'll need I'm sure I'd have wished I just had bought one. I'm putting together a 5E3 chasis into a cabinet I made and looking for a harness. Can anyone point me in the right direction? much appreciated.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Voxguy76 said:


> Can anyone direct me to a place that sells a speaker cable harness - 1/4" to speaker clips? I'd rather avoid bringing out my soldering iron and making a mess lol. Besides after I source all the parts i'll need I'm sure I'd have wished I just had bought one. I'm putting together a 5E3 chasis into a cabinet I made and looking for a harness. Can anyone point me in the right direction? much appreciated.


I know you specifically said you don't want to make one but seriously, it's a five minute job with parts and materials found in most of our (guitartsts) homes. Maybe someone can make one for you.

It's two solder points. Speaker clips are generally crimped, so it's one quarter inch male terminal.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I will make one for you. PM me with the details of what you need.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You can also try The Source.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> I will make one for you. PM me with the details of what you need.
> Cheers
> Dave


I'm pretty sure my big blue truck needs front brake calipers...
I don't think you'll need specs...just make them 'BIG"..

Thanks in advance ....coffee is on me when they are done..

G.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Voxguy76 said:


> Can anyone direct me to a place that sells a speaker cable harness - 1/4" to speaker clips? I'd rather avoid bringing out my soldering iron and making a mess lol. Besides after I source all the parts i'll need I'm sure I'd have wished I just had bought one. I'm putting together a 5E3 chasis into a cabinet I made and looking for a harness. Can anyone point me in the right direction? much appreciated.


In Canada, I don't know... I know Mojotone has them in the US.

Best bet is to PM Dave (greco). Halton Hills is pretty close to Kitchener. Might even be able to get them in person.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy Speaker Cable Harness - 1/4&quot; to speaker clips*



Steadfastly said:


> You can also try The Source.


Do you really believe The Source would have something like this???

Just to clarify..I grabbed this pic from Google images..it is not the one I made.










- - - Updated - - -



jbealsmusic said:


> Best bet is to PM Dave (greco). Halton Hills is pretty close to Kitchener. Might even be able to get them in person.


Was made and in the mail this afternoon. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy Speaker Cable Harness - 1/4&quot; to speaker clips*



greco said:


> Do you really believe The Source would have something like this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on.

You're a good man Dave. I haven't forgotten the little components you gave me when I was building.....either the 5E3 or the Matchless clone.

Nice job. Looks like a Neutrik end.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy Speaker Cable Harness - 1/4&quot; to speaker clips*

@Milkman...I edited my post to say that it is a sample pic from google. 
However, yes that system is using a Neutrik plug.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Voxguy76 said:


> Can anyone direct me to a place that sells a speaker cable harness - 1/4" to speaker clips? I'd rather avoid bringing out my soldering iron and making a mess lol. Besides after I source all the parts i'll need I'm sure I'd have wished I just had bought one. I'm putting together a 5E3 chasis into a cabinet I made and looking for a harness. Can anyone point me in the right direction? much appreciated.


I bought mine here:

http://www.lavacable.com/index.php?id=116


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zurn said:


> I bought mine here:
> 
> http://www.lavacable.com/index.php?id=261


LOL, holy crap!

$25 for a male 1/4 jack, two crimp on terminals and $0.15 worth of wire.

No offense. 

I figured maybe $10 and that would be steep.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup but i'm lazy and like quality cable


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zurn said:


> Yup but i'm lazy and like quality cable


Seems like it is very good quality cable. 

[h=1]_SCS-12 SPEAKER WIRE_[/h][h=2]_Studio Series_[/h]_Price: *$24.95*_
_*Superb cabinet wiring speaker cable*This is the ideal cable for wiring guitar and bass speaker cabinets. The SCS-12 is an *11 gauge*, 19 strand single-lead. Each of the 19 strands are made of very high grade Matched Crystal (MC) OFC with a dense and very pure silver coating in an extrusion process._

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Speaker wire is unshielded. You can use an extension cord.

Heavy gauge, and as short as possible is as good as it gets.

Honestly it makes no difference as long as you're not using thin wire, too long a run and shitty terminals.

I spend money on good cable for signal, but speaker line?

There's just no merit.

I'm not trying to offend anyone. It's just a waste.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Speaker wire is unshielded. You can use an extension cord.
> 
> Heavy gauge, and as short as possible is as good as it gets.
> 
> ...


I agree. 

I was just interested in the wire description that Lavacable provides and that is why I posted a copy of it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> I agree.
> 
> I was just interested in the wire description that Lavacable provides and that is why I posted a copy of it.
> 
> ...


Early morning reflection:

If you have lots of money, there's certainly no harm in spending $25 on a 2' speaker line. It will work perfectly and will look great.

But, it will not sound better or be more reliable than the one Dave just sent to the OP.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well we all have our guilty pleasures, some by expensive cables, some buy fuzzface clones with 30$ worth of parts for 300$ that probably sounds exactly like the 80$ one Dunlop makes 

Cheers.




Milkman said:


> Early morning reflection:
> 
> If you have lots of money, there's certainly no harm in spending $25 on a 2' speaker line. It will work perfectly and will look great.
> 
> But, it will not sound better or be more reliable than the one Dave just sent to the OP.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zurn said:


> Well we all have our guilty pleasures.....
> 
> Cheers.


So very true!! 

You do not want to know what I have spent on wine, single malt scotch and tequila in the past few years...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zurn said:


> Well we all have our guilty pleasures, some by expensive cables, some buy fuzzface clones with 30$ worth of parts for 300$ that probably sounds exactly like the 80$ one Dunlop makes
> 
> Cheers.


That is true, and every bit as wasteful, but at the end of the day, it's the buyer's money.

I like to have the best functional quality I can afford.

I'm quite sure the $25 speaker cord will work well and last long.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Milkman said:


> LOL, holy crap!
> 
> $25 for a male 1/4 jack, two crimp on terminals and $0.15 worth of wire.
> 
> ...


A little OT, but it's often cheaper to buy pre-made stuff, chop it up and add different connectors as required.
You can never buy the parts and make a cable for the price of a pre-made.
In this case, buying a cheap, short speaker cable, chopping off one end, and adding 2 crimp on lugs would be a lot less than the $25, and you now have a spare 1/4 plug to use later.
Raw cable is often the same price as pre-made cables with ends, might as well buy the pre-mades and save the ends for something else.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm with jb on this. I buy long cables, which aren't much more than short ones because your paying for the terminations and ends for the most part. Then I cut 'em up. 

I had a 40' speaker cable for PA that I got a 20' (my Sunn uses speaker cable for its footswitch) and a few 3 - 5 footers. I spend the extra bucks on Switchcraft plugs. Neutrik is good too but I love the Switchcraft all metal construction. I only have to make those cables once.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jb welder said:


> A little OT, but it's often cheaper to buy pre-made stuff, chop it up and add different connectors as required.
> You can never buy the parts and make a cable for the price of a pre-made.
> In this case, buying a cheap, short speaker cable, chopping off one end, and adding 2 crimp on lugs would be a lot less than the $25, and you now have a spare 1/4 plug to use later.
> Raw cable is often the same price as pre-made cables with ends, might as well buy the pre-mades and save the ends for something else.


I like going the next step and not spending anything. Most of us have what we need in our homes to make perfectly good speaker cables.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Speaker Cable Harness - 1/4&quot; to speaker clips*



greco said:


> Do you really believe The Source would have something like this???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


When it was Radio Shack, they had them without a doubt. They still have a decent supply of connectors but maybe things like this have been dropped over the years. I just thought it might be worth checking.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Where to buy Speaker Cable Harness - 1/4&quot; to speaker clips*

The Source for the 1/4 mono(male and female) plugs. The last time I bought some they were cheap. Automotive supply store or a place like Can Tire for spade connectors. The last kit I bought had 200 various sized male and female connectors and pliers for about $25. 2 wire extension cord will work quite nicely. Automotive connectors work just as good and come in a large range of sizes. The last time I was in Princess Auto here they had everything you need. You're looking at around $3 to $5 a cable.


----------

